
If the comments are ugly, the code is ugly - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/development/84780/if-comments-are-ugly-code-ugly
======
seasoup
The only not ugly code is the code you are working on right now. A month after
ceasing to work on it, you'll think it's ugly too.

